# Experience using the Kaldi Wide Pop?



## awaitken10 (Jun 17, 2020)

Hi,

I'm new to the forum and hoping someone can help.

I am looking to make my first foray into home roasting and have been reading a few threads about good starter set-ups (Gene Cafe, Kaldi, Behmor etc.) A number of people have mentioned the Kaldi Wide is a good all-rounder...built well with decent capacity that will also allow me to deep dive into changing variables and learn about roast profiles.

However, I haven't seen anyone mention the Kaldi Wide Pop. I could be wrong but it looks very similar to the Wide with the exception of a different handle config, the position of the temperature probe has changed, the motor is internal to the casing and it appears to have a dedicated exhaust where the Wide doesn't. It is also about $100 more expensive than the Wide.

Does anyone have experience with the Kaldi Wide Pop and would they recommend it?

Thanks, Andrew


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

@awaitken10 Hi Andrew and welcome to the forum, i hope you enjoy your stay and have fun...yeah they do look very similar, sorry i can't be of any assistance but i'm sure some of the members who have/had experience of said machine will come along and share their thoughts with you. :classic_smile:


----------

